# Oil Leak - Level Sensor?



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I thought I read about this before here but I cannot find it.

Almost directly above the oil drain bolt, there is a C clip with a sensor plug in. Not sure what that is but looks like possibly a oil level sensor. It appears to be leaking from there, is that a known issue on these? Is it covered by the PT warranty? I cleaned everything off and will drive it to see if the oil comes back.

If I have to fix it myself, does the pan need to come down?

*EDIT*

I found this site showing the C Clip (#1) that I believe is leaking.

https://www.repairprocedures.com/se...02943_7692882_8616031_8710361_12_2346973.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Any oil leak I beleive is covered under the powertrain warranty. 

FYI: That is an E-clip


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, the pan comes down for replacement. The part includes the actual level sensor bolted to the pan bottom as well as the tube and connector you are referencing.
Yes,it would be a powertrain covered repair.

Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I found this and posted a thread about it a year or so ago. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...on/205010-new-leak-source-diesel-drivers.html

I didn't feel like dropping the pan, so I just sprayed it off with brake cleaner and coated the area surrounding the sensor with RTV to seal off the leak. I've got the sensor sitting on the shelf if I ever feel like dropping the pan to replace it, but I went the past summer without ever working up the motivation. Maybe next summer.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Checked it again today and it certainly is leaking. Going to take it in tomorrow. Only around 2k miles left on PT warranty hmy:



revjpeterson said:


> I found this and posted a thread about it a year or so ago.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...on/205010-new-leak-source-diesel-drivers.html
> 
> I didn't feel like dropping the pan, so I just sprayed it off with brake cleaner and coated the area surrounding the sensor with RTV to seal off the leak. I've got the sensor sitting on the shelf if I ever feel like dropping the pan to replace it, but I went the past summer without ever working up the motivation. Maybe next summer.


Yeah, that's the thread I was talking about. Did you ever check to see if it was a PT item?

What's interesting here is that the dealer had the pan dropped last year to fix a significant oil leak from the pan gasket failing, which was covered by PT. Based on your thread I always had it in the back of my mind that something with that sensor would go wrong due to fiddling with it when the pan came down. Kinda irritated they didn't replace the seal when they had the pan dropped.

In general, I'm getting really fed up with this car. I can see why they are going to stop making them. I've only owned it a bit over 2 years now and it's been in the shop at least 6 or 7 times for warranty work.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@BDCCruze does your leak leave drops on the ground? 

Every oil change, I’ve noticed oil down the side of the pan and sprayed aft, coating what I believe is the DEF metering injector ahead of the SCR. But I never have any oil actually leaking onto the driveway. 

I’ve just been wiping everything clean each OCI and chalking it off as the “leaky Chevy” thing. I agree it’s frustrating, perhaps I’ll try Rev’s fix if it ever gets to messing up the pavement.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> @*BDCCruze* does your leak leave drops on the ground?
> 
> Every oil change, I’ve noticed oil down the side of the pan and sprayed aft, coating what I believe is the DEF metering injector ahead of the SCR. But I never have any oil actually leaking onto the driveway.
> 
> I’ve just been wiping everything clean each OCI and chalking it off as the “leaky Chevy” thing. I agree it’s frustrating, perhaps I’ll try Rev’s fix if it ever gets to messing up the pavement.


No, it's not dripping that bad. But there is oil droplets on the sensor and also on some of the bolts underneath it. I suspect most blows off as it's driving down the road. It is a slow drip for sure but I am surprised how much oil there is considering I've only put around 1k miles on it since I cleaned it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I received an update from the dealer. They said this sensor IS covered by power train warranty IF it is leaking bad enough to drip. If it is only seeping out, it is not considered a leak by GM and therefor not covered. The problem is because this sensor is mounted horizontally, it cannot drip, only drain down the pan.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> I received an update from the dealer. They said this sensor IS covered by power train warranty IF it is leaking bad enough to drip. If it is only seeping out, it is not considered a leak by GM and therefor not covered. The problem is because this sensor is mounted horizontally, it cannot drip, only drain down the pan.


Did they give you a quote on cost to fix it? 

On a somewhat related note, I discovered the source of my oil leak today. All along I thought it was the oil sensor or perhaps the pan gasket.

Did the OZ ‘tune’ today, after removing the DPF it was obvious the oil was coming from the dipstick tube rubber grommet seal at the front of the engine (hidden behind the DPF). 















Didn’t want to wait for the part so I cleaned it up and gooped on some Hi-Temp RTV. If the MacGyver fix fails, I’ll order the part and do it later.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

No, I didn't ask for a quote. I just bought some of that oil contact compatible RTV sealant and used that, as the Rev suggest. Cost about 6 bucks at wally world. Since I already had the oil pan gasket redone under warranty I was not going to pay to have it down _again_. Plus, I'm sure it would be very expensive.

One thing I noticed could be done on this is I think if you were to pull that E Clip down, you could bend the ears out just a smidge and clip that sensor back in to create more pressure on the seal. Might be worth to try if someone else has this problem.

I think what happens is because that sensor is plastic, it starts to get weak and probably pulls back a little, more pressure is needed to hold it in place.

If anyone else has to work on this, just remember to leave the sensor connected so that the internal piece doesn't drop into the oil pan.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Did they give you a quote on cost to fix it?
> 
> On a somewhat related note, I discovered the source of my oil leak today. All along I thought it was the oil sensor or perhaps the pan gasket.
> 
> ...


Just checked how my RTV seal is holding up last night (not well btw) and noticed the front of my pan is covered with oil now. Last time I had this it was the oil pan seal was bad, but looking more, it's wet above the seal. I bet my tube is leaking too, but I can't seem to reach it due to the emission stuff.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Just checked how my RTV seal is holding up last night (not well btw) and noticed the front of my pan is covered with oil now. Last time I had this it was the oil pan seal was bad, but looking more, it's wet above the seal. I bet my tube is leaking too, but I can't seem to reach it due to the emission stuff.


Did this end up holding decently? Mine drops very slowly and Chevy wants $700 to fix it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MackNCheese said:


> Did this end up holding decently? Mine drops very slowly and Chevy wants $700 to fix it.


Thanks for asking, I forgot to update this thread. I applied a second coat after my last update in 2018, and so far it's holding up well now. Just make sure you get the oil contact compatible kind. Apply a coat, drive a day or two, then apply a second coat. Don't be afraid to put it on your finger and really make a good seal around it.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Thanks for asking, I forgot to update this thread. I applied a second coat after my last update in 2018, and so far it's holding up well now. Just make sure you get the oil contact compatible kind. Apply a coat, drive a day or two, then apply a second coat. Don't be afraid to put it on your finger and really make a good seal around it.


The black RTV? And I will try this if I can't get it paid for. No shame in my game!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MackNCheese said:


> The black RTV? And I will try this if I can't get it paid for. No shame in my game!


There are a few black kinds, it should be "Ultra Black Maximum Oil Resistance". I have a link up above. You can of course try a lower grade but I don't know if it will hold up or not.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just another yearly update. Still holding up around that sensor.


----------

